# Matthew 24:14 and eschatological motives for missions



## Pergamum (Dec 10, 2010)

Matthew 24:14: And this gospel of the kingdom will be proclaimed throughout the whole world as a testimony to all nations, and then the end will come.

-Is there an eschatological urgency to the missionary task and a reason to prioritize the unreached?


----------



## JP Wallace (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd say given the "even so come Lord" aspirations we should have (and 2Pe 3:11,12), and given that all the elect must be called in from every tongue and nation in fulfilment of the Covenant as revealed to Abraham (also , along with the Great Commission, there is at least an _implied_ urgency. I'm not sure I would go so far as to call it an _eschatological urgency_, but mainly because we should be reaching the nations on the basis of the GC whether there was an eschatological component or not. It is certainly an _eschatological reality_ that they will be reached.

I also wonder if there is ambiguity in relation to the identification of the tribes and nations etc. which have not heard the Gospel. Would it be true that in some cases those tribes' forefathers did receive the Gospel but rejected it? Therefore in that sense they are already in some sense "reached" BTW that wouldn't mean I wouldn't try to reach them again, I'm thinking purely within the precise subject of discussion.


----------



## louis_jp (Dec 10, 2010)

According to Paul, the gospel had been proclaimed to all nations already in his day -- e.g., Rom. 16:26. So no, I would say there is no "eschatalogical" urgency, although there is urgency for other reasons.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 10, 2010)

I think that if our heart's desire is to get to the end of the story, and to see how the tale ends, how the loose ends are wrapped up, how the Hero saves the day, etc., then it makes good sense that we will "read" furiously to get there as rapidly as a sure, safe, and steady passage will allow. By "read" I mean something akin to "haste the day." I mean something like praying with the martyrs ,"How long?"

God isn't writing a "different ending" for the tale, depending on our apparent motivation, or the level of our "contribution." But how we participate does have an impact on US, and on our sense of fulfillment or boredom, excitement or tedium. For some people, the book is racing along; we feel as though we can barely keep up with the letters on the page. At other times, the pages hardly seem to turn. *I think in either case* (though perhaps for different reasons) *one can be longing for the end.*

So, to attempt an answer for the question of "eschatological urgency," I think that we should see whatever efforts we are making for Christ's kingdom as turning the pages of a book, the end of which we do not know how far lies ahead. But we know that each turned leaf brings us closer to The End (of the prequel).


----------

